# Info on removing useless fireplace



## JGonz (Aug 14, 2013)

Here is the situation. I want to remove a wood burning fireplace from my condominium. The condo is small and the fireplace takes up most of the living area. This is in a third floor top unit wood burner only (no gas avail) and is in Florida. I have no idea what the developer was thinking but I want to remove it to reclaim the space since it has never been used. The unit was built in 2006.

I can remove everything inside but what do I do with the steel flue which goes through the roof?

Can I just cap the bottom of the flue and drywall over it?

Does it need to be removed completely?

Does the roof need to be sealed on the outside?

Will there ever be issues with moisture or condensation at the closed off flue within the ceiling?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2013)

It probably can be removed, leaving the wall intact for structural support. It would really help to look at the original plans to check if there are any unforeseen problems. See if you can find out the contractor that built the condo and look at the plans. If there are no issues, to do this right the flue should be completely removed and the hole patched and that area roofed with matching roofing.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree with Begreen. Check with the contractor to see what he/she has to say. If you remove it, take out the flue completely. Don't simply try to patch things over, it can cause headaches down the road...

Andrew


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Aug 18, 2013)

You've got a lot to consider here.  You should start with your condo documents and like the other two said, figure out how the condo was built.  Since you're on the third floor, you should consider that there could be flues coming from the lower units up through your condo (between the fireplace and the entry wall) that exhaust through the roof.  In a condo, you're generally allowed to renovate the inside, but the outside needs approval of the association..  No sense in leaving a flue pipe protruding through the roof if you don't have a fireplace, but as was mentioned, you'll need to get matching roofing material and probably have a professional who is approved by the association to do the job.  

Before you do all that, build a nice fire in there and take a picture for all of us to see.

Welcome to the forum!.


----------



## fbelec (Aug 19, 2013)

on the back side of that fireplace there might be two other chimneys from below. do you see one pipe or more from the roof?


----------



## begreen (Aug 19, 2013)

That was my concern. There could be another flue, plumbing or electrical in that cavity.


----------



## fbelec (Aug 26, 2013)

before ripping down the whole thing to find out there is other stuff in there cut a couple or 3 four by four inch holes and see if there is anything inside. 4 inch holes are a easy fix


----------



## Mr A (Aug 27, 2013)

what's the deal on condos anyway? IO was going to buy a nice duplex, but it had HOA dues, and CCR's I didn't care to read. Realtor said basically you own nothing past the paint on the interior walls.


----------



## gzecc (Aug 27, 2013)

Mr A said:


> what's the deal on condos anyway? IO was going to buy a nice duplex, but it had HOA dues, and CCR's I didn't care to read. Realtor said basically you own nothing past the paint on the interior walls.


 In a condo you own sheetrock in because framing could be shared with another unit. Condo's are good for somebody that doesn't want to work on the exterior. They have their place.


----------

